# Weight Restrictions for Onix



## turnbulg (Aug 4, 2006)

Hi,

Does anyone know if there is a weight rerstriction for the onix. I am currently on the heavy side approx. 88kg's and I am unsure if the onix will be stiff enough for me or will I need to got for an opal instead.

Can any heavier riders give me their experiences on their orbea onix's

Cheers
Greg Turnbull


----------



## Snopro440 (Dec 21, 2006)

I think that you are fine. I weigh about 205 pounds, and it is certainly stiff enough for me. I don't notice any frame flex at all. I would say GO FOR IT!!!!!


----------



## MisterMike (Aug 12, 2004)

I'm 215 pounds and I say it's stiff enough for me too. Honestly I can't compare it to much else then the old crappy bike I had before the Onix or the Felt F4C I tested when I was considering the Onix or F4C. Best to just get out on one and see for yourself. My Onix is an 06 but I have read the 07 frame is unchanged.

Let's just say it's really nice to have a bike that "squirts" forward (Onix) rather than flexes (old bike) when I power into it.


----------



## turnbulg (Aug 4, 2006)

*Thanks Guys*

Sounds good. 

Its got to better than my crappy giant OCR 1

Cheers
Greg Turnbull


----------

